# Scratching incision area with hind leg?



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Hi, so TongYuen has the mast cell tumor removed today, and he's been doing fine so far, however he keeps trying to scratch the stitched area with his hind leg and unfortunately reaches the spot...I can stop him when I'm watching him, however I can't do that 24 hours. Any ideas on how I can help him from scratching?


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Get a hard cone on him ASAP! Petsmart or Petco are still open on the West Coast. Or maybe your vet is too. But it's important to keep those stitches in. When my Zooey had a tumor biopsy a couple of years ago, I didn't put her in a cone and she ripped her stitches out :blink: It's the only way to keep them safe. Uncomfortable a bit, but safer than a soft cone collar or nothing at all. 

Please give your boy some extra loves for me, and I hope his recovery goes smoothly


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

He is wearing a e collar, he can't lick his wound, but he's scratching it with his hind leg.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh, okay, good on the collar. Maybe put him in a onesie or Vetwrap on the foot?


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I put Daisy in onesies after she was spayed because she was able to scratch the incision with her foot. You can pick up a pack at walmart or target for fairly cheap.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

When my Truffles did that after a surgery, I just cut the long arm off a jersey shirt, cut holes for legs and it worked great. Your baby is small enough to do that. Instant cure.


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks all. I got him socks and put a shirt on him, hopefully that helps.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

How is he doing? 

My little Lady Luck had her bandage changed on April 1. She is as wrapped up as if she had a broken leg! But she is such a determined little girl that I've been keeping her on Tramadol for its sedative effect as well as any pain-killing effect.


----------



## Tongyuen (Dec 3, 2015)

mss said:


> How is he doing?
> 
> My little Lady Luck had her bandage changed on April 1. She is as wrapped up as if she had a broken leg! But she is such a determined little girl that I've been keeping her on Tramadol for its sedative effect as well as any pain-killing effect.


Thanks for asking! Glad to hear that Lady Luck is doing fine  My boy is doing good, still bouncy and jumpy  took him to the vet this morning, the incision area is healing fine, will go back in a few days to remove the stitches. However the biopsy came back as grade 2  so the vet is referring us to an oncologist, I'm worried and not sure what to expect, I'd hate to put him through more than what he's been through


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If the margins were clean, they may just want to watch him. But if he'll need medicines, I can say that my tiny old dog seems to be tolerating the medicines just fine! So I am hopeful that all will be well with your little one! :grouphug:


----------

